# pull up rope for climbing stand



## AFoster (May 29, 2011)

Im getting tired of forgeting my pull up rope when i use my climber (very hard to climb while holding a bow, and not safe at all)
i would like something similiar to a retractable dog leash that i could attach to my stand, but im trying to think of a way to make something, quick and inexpensive, i know they sell similiar items, but i want to make my own. 
any ideas? be nice if i could do it now, so i could use it in the morning


----------



## MDL (Dec 17, 2009)

They have them at Dicks sporting goods for like 7 bucks


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

Don't over engineer a pull rope.

Just get a bunch of para cord, and when you find the right tree, cut some off, and tie it to the tree when you get your stand situated.

Just leave it there, and when you get down the first time, make a loop, so that your bow can hang, while you climb, instead of laying on the ground.

Don't forget to screw a bow hanger hook into the tree at the same time.

After a while, you will have several trees in your hunting area, that are "climber ready", with a pull rope, and bow hook already in place.


----------



## jman21050 (Oct 11, 2005)

Or...just put a rope in your pack.


----------



## AFoster (May 29, 2011)

problem is i dont hunt the same property very often, definetly not the same tree and biggest problem of all, most is public land so i cant screw anything into the tree, and dont like to leave ropes out there. 
i would like something, that will attach to my stand, ad be mess free, and never can be forgotten because it goes with the stand. i have been putting the rope in my pocket but then i forget it often, and it is always in a tangle. 

the reason i dont just go out and buy one is i have no sporting goods stores close to me. can get one this weekend, but would like to be able to use it tomorow. and friday


----------



## boulevard (Jul 15, 2010)

I think someone on here used an old fishing reel, seemed to make sense. Prolly what Im going to do


----------



## Hunterdale (Nov 28, 2009)

All my stands have a paracord haul line tied to them. Don't overthink this, just tie it to the stand and it will always be there. Simply wind it around the stand when you pack it out.


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye (Jul 24, 2008)

This is what I use. It's just the spool out of a $2 retractable clothesline and I respooled it with 25 feet of 200 pound dacron bowfishing line.


----------



## r.spencer (Jun 20, 2009)

on my old loggy bayo i mounted an old flyfishing reel. had it on freewheel as i went up then when set pulled the trigger and it would retract. Worked good untill somebody stole the stand and all.


----------



## dippedNink (Oct 30, 2011)

Hunterdale said:


> All my stands have a paracord haul line tied to them. Don't overthink this, just tie it to the stand and it will always be there. Simply wind it around the stand when you pack it out.


This is what I do. I tie it to the gun rail and then just wrap the rope around the rail when not used.


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

I have a little camo bag on my stand for "stuff" (empty pee bottle,pull rope,tree step,ect) and it stays on the climber.


----------



## 737flyer (Dec 8, 2009)

Check out this video on www.thirdhandarchery.com

He climbs with the bow ON the stand.

[video]http://www.thirdhandarchery.com/product.asp?PRODID=15[/video]


----------



## 737flyer (Dec 8, 2009)

As far as your rope is concerned, I fold my up like they do on this video:


----------



## fikester (Nov 8, 2009)

I used to fuss with a rope, and the twist and knots and tangles......now use the Doyle Huntin Hoist. Problem solved. Myself just strap this onto my climber stand and forget it, works great and very well made.


----------



## AFoster (May 29, 2011)

now im torn between the kentucky bowhunters kit, and the hoist that was mentioned. 
i like the kit because i already need the stabilizing straps, but the kit is pretty pricey for what little it includes.


----------



## USmcBowman (Sep 27, 2011)

I made pull up ropes using paracord (bought from 60x at 10.50 shipped for 100') with a carabiner on the end. Stays clipped to my belt loop and an extra clipped to my pack at all times. Never gets lost - Never know its there until I need it. Weighs nothing - strong enough to pull up anything I can lift. Custom length for stand so it hangs off the ground with now attached while I climb.










Semper Fi !


----------



## JezterVA (Jan 26, 2009)

r.spencer said:


> on my old loggy bayo i mounted an old flyfishing reel. had it on freewheel as i went up then when set pulled the trigger and it would retract. Worked good untill somebody stole the stand and all.


My favorite idea of all.


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

I just spent the 5 bucks on a pine ridge archery clamp that mounted right to my stand and it has a rope with it. I know this is the diy section but your gonna have about as much time and money into it as you would just getting that thing.


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

my viper has a 6"x8" pouch on the left side. my rope is tied to the climber and rolled up and stuck in the pouch. cant get any easier


----------



## millerarchery (Dec 27, 2005)

here is what i use, best thing ive tried.
http://www.huntinhoist.com/php/index.php


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

I just took a 20' length of paracord, tied one end onto climber, and made a loop on the other end. When transporting the stand, the tow rope is wound around the platform, then unwound before climbing. Real cheap and easy and it's always with the stand.


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye (Jul 24, 2008)

Something else that would be pretty nifty is to screw a pair of small rope cleats to the side of your platform.


----------



## unloaded (Jan 11, 2010)

The ThirdHand stuff is worth every cent. I've got the stabilizer straps and the bowholder.


----------



## cg2737 (Mar 19, 2010)

ThirdHand KY bow package. Quality product and quality USA company.


----------



## tlp (May 23, 2010)

i use an old chaulk line [plastic housing] I had laying around. Went and bought a pull up rope 2.99 for a 25 footer took the chaulk line holder apart and cleaned it real good, installed the pull up rope, up it back togather added a small cilp to the other end and hooked it to my stand, As you climb it pays out the after pull up your bow/ back pack what ever, you just wind/wheel the rope back in.


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

I done this same thing like 20 years ago still using the same stand with the same 550 cord on it.


Hunterdale said:


> All my stands have a paracord haul line tied to them. Don't overthink this, just tie it to the stand and it will always be there. Simply wind it around the stand when you pack it out.


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

Not DIY but I've owned a Strapper Retriever for ages. It's in my pack. Does a great job and doesn't get tangled.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

I made one of the thirdhand pull up ropes out of 1/8" utility cord and a small piece of 1/4" fuel line. It works like a champ.

I have been fighting pull up ropes for years. Finally someone showed me how to use a cord without having it all twisted and tangled and no container is needed.


----------



## USmcBowman (Sep 27, 2011)

jim p said:


> I made one of the thirdhand pull up ropes out of 1/8" utility cord and a small piece of 1/4" fuel line. It works like a champ.
> 
> I have been fighting pull up ropes for years. Finally someone showed me how to use a cord without having it all twisted and tangled and no container is needed.


How did you make it. Explain. 


Semper Fi !


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

Thank you for your service. Access thirdhandarchery.com and watch the video about the Kentucky pull rope. It will be obvious. Even a Ranger could figure it out.


----------



## E.Zeller (Aug 21, 2009)

Aw man, thats the way I have been winding my rope for years now. Never thought about adding the rubber tube. I need to figure out a way to get the rope to play out as I am going up the tree with my climber.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

It is very easy to make. I bought a 1/8" utility cord (braided nylon). I then cut about 4" of 1/4" rubber gas tubing. Thread the cord through the gas tubing and then tie a loop in the cord. You can now leave the other end of the cord as is or you can put a clip or caribiner (sp) on the end. Now all you have to do is wind the cord on your thumb and finger like the guy in the video.

It works perfectly.


----------



## NHLHVECTRIX (Jan 3, 2008)

+ 1 on the strapper retreiver. I own 3-4 of them been using them for 20 years..


----------



## USmcBowman (Sep 27, 2011)

Don Schultz said:


> Thank you for your service. Access thirdhandarchery.com and watch the video about the Kentucky pull rope. It will be obvious. Even a Ranger could figure it out.


lol. Thanks


Semper Fi !


----------



## USmcBowman (Sep 27, 2011)

jim p said:


> It is very easy to make. I bought a 1/8" utility cord (braided nylon). I then cut about 4" of 1/4" rubber gas tubing. Thread the cord through the gas tubing and then tie a loop in the cord. You can now leave the other end of the cord as is or you can put a clip or caribiner (sp) on the end. Now all you have to do is wind the cord on your thumb and finger like the guy in the video.
> 
> It works perfectly.


Thanks Jim


Semper Fi !


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

E.Zeller said:


> ...I need to figure out a way to get the rope to play out as I am going up the tree with my climber.


That's a big feature of the Strapper Retriever. I added some para cord to mine to attach it to my climber's upper section. It pays out the strap neatly, no tangles, no snags. Dang thing works way to well to mess around making my own. S'pose I sound like a shill, but I only ever bought one years and years ago, 'cause that's all I ever needed. I do still tie off a cord to my ladders and hang ons that are installed for a season, and use the Strapper Retriever as a 2nd pull up when needed. I always use it with my climbers.


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

I use a piece of Para cord with a loop or you could use a clip on the ground end and a piece of fuel line for lowering and I simply tie it off on the stand or you could add a clip here also. I store the rope in a little pouch that I have on the side of the stand and never have a tangle. Works perfect for me and I can make quite a few for the price of one of the factory pull-ups. And the best thing is that I can leave it on my stands and nobody ever steals a simple but effective pull-up rope that I make.
Raymond


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

or you could just buy, the products from third hand, support an AWESOME company who goes above and beyond for their customers. seriously. Jim is one of the nicest guys I have EVER delt with. you will not be disappointed in their products.

The stabilizer straps alone are worth the price...just because of how well they work.


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

wow and i just use mule tape, free!


----------



## jkimbley23 (Sep 26, 2011)

I have an old binocular case/ bag wire tied to the stand i stuff my rope with caribeeners in it.


----------



## iawalleyeguy (Aug 10, 2009)

I made a snap on pocket for my climber and just keep my rope in there so It's always there!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I always have my eye out for old fly fishing reels at yardsales, I just add rope and a clip on the end and attach to my climbers. They are always there and quick to access.


----------

